# Thoroughbred Critique



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Very pretty girl. A touch long coupled and tied in at the knee, but overall a very promising and attractive youngster. Much more to like than to fault. What are your plans for her? What is her breeding?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. Balanced and correct. Wish she had more bone, was not tied in at the knee and was a little less "slipper footed."

Did you look at her feet to see how thin walled they are or are not???


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have not seen her yet so I'm not sure about her feet...the woman who runs the program says her feet are good. A more upright foot would be ideal, but for me personally this is not something for me to rule her out.

I might want to try some eventing with her? But my main passion is dressage. I am very excited to try her out!

Thanks for all of your feedback!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks laced to me.... Pretty mare.


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice mare, I'm sure she'd be perfectly fit to do either eventing or dressage.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

IquitosARG10 said:


> I have not seen her yet so I'm not sure about her feet...the woman who runs the program says her feet are good. A more upright foot would be ideal, but for me personally this is not something for me to rule her out.
> 
> I might want to try some eventing with her? But my main passion is dressage. I am very excited to try her out!
> 
> ...


For the higher movements in Dressage this horse will have limits. Her shoulder does not lay back enough and her bone, especially larger, roomy hocks, is too light. The shoulder will restrict her front end movement some and her light hocks won't stand up to the flexion required. 

For eventing at higher levels with the jumping both Stadium and X 
Country.. again.. her light bone and tied in knees are limiting.

Oh.. and on her feet.. really look at those hoof walls. Thin walled feet can really be a ****** to keep sound and often need shoes for the horse to travel comfortably if in a regular training schedule.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I can throw her on a grid and put her in a balance box. Unfortunatly I cant get her back up on the forum with my grids on her. 



Right off I see some minor flaws. She is a touch long in the loin but a blalance box wouconfirm that. She is tied in at the knee ever so slightly with her left knee being the worst. Her shoulder is good (looks to lie within specs) but its the humerus that lies to flat wich will limit forward reach esp if asked to perform an extended gait. Limited in that area. I wish she had more hock and more bone to her. The hocks are the hardest working joints in the horse's body and having a good hock is extremely important. I dont know how high you are wanting to go in your dicipline but in the more stressfull levels this mare will be limited. Otherwise a nice looking mare.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I put her in a balance box and she a bit shy from being perfect. She shows to be a tad taller than long (idealy a horse should be as long as they are tall.) Not by much though so yeah shes good there. Now a horse is divided up into equal thirds, idealy each third will measure up to equal one another. She shows a tad long in the middle section and showed to be a tad long in the loins. But not as much as I had originaly thought then I thought the length was perhaps in her back giving off an illusiion and this is not the case. So she should have enough ability to get underself pretty well in regards to loins. 

Her shoulder angle fell within specs. for a TB. 53 degrees (45 to 55 degrees is spec range for a decent shoulder HOWEVER, idealy one would like for a shoulder to have a slope at 45 degrees for maximum range of motion and smooth carriage and concussion distributionesp in a dressage prospect.) It could also stand to be a tad longer but its adequate in that respect. The humerus (point of shoulder to point of elbow) is more horizontal than it should be. It closes the angle of the scapula and the humerus thus limiting range of motion for the elbow. Her humerus sits at about 40 degrees wich closes the angle thus limiting forward reach of motion. The length is decent though with adequate attatchment space for muscle groups. Her ability to tuck up in front over a jump will not be as great as say a horse with a more open angle between the scapula and the humerus. Elbow placement is good, it sits right level with the peak of the withers. I would like to see it a bit more forward but the humerus angle wont allow for it. So she isnt camped under nor outwards. Another good thing. Front legs are pretty straight but she is slightly tied in at the knee and lacks bone. She is more round in her cannon than she is flat. (meassrue the circumfrence of cer cannon just below the knee. Idealy a 1000 lb horse should have about 7.5 inches of "bone" which includes tendon in a jumping horse esp those doing CX should have closer to 8 inches.(this of course does not measure bone density). The more bone the more weight carrying capacity (the horse's weight) and less risk of injury due to stress. The pasterns are within range and have a good angle. Neck is decent length and comes off the shoulder decently with a nice head and large jaw. 
The hind end is better than her front as far as "ideal" is concerned. She's not going to be a locomotive but she should have plenty to work with. All angles are within specs as far as her pelvis, femur and stifle are concerned. A little closed between the two but over all still good. The stifle is not tight and is not to open nor does it sit to low or to high. The gaskin is of fair length (could stand to be a tad longer) but her hocks are rather small, sit a little high and lack substance. The hocks are going to be the kicker hear. Getting her hocks underneath herself is not going to be as easily done as a horse with a little lower hock set, collection and agility will be lost. Have I seen worse?? you bet. I dont know how high you plan to go with her but I feel confident to say that you will be injecting those hocks with joint lubricants relatively sooner than not. The harder they work the more the chance that this can happen. However I have seen what is supposed to be impossible work out just fine. Know her limitations and stay with in them. Over all she isnt that bad at all, a decent looking TB. I have seen TBs with much worse attributes being bred every year producing babies that carry on the same. So dont dispair just take care and be aware. In alot of cases the animals heart and soul can make up for the little conformational flaws that they have its up to you on what you find acceptable.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

What a beautiful girl! You will have to post some pictures of you testing her out. I would love to see some action pictures! 

*raises hand* A question from a newbie... What does "unlaced" mean?


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it's supposed to mean "unraced".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Regula said:


> I think it's supposed to mean "unraced".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ohhh that would make more sense  I didn't even stop to think about that it might have been a typo hehee. Pardon me :3


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> I put her in a balance box and she a bit shy from being perfect. She shows to be a tad taller than long (idealy a horse should be as long as they are tall.) Not by much though so yeah shes good there. Now a horse is divided up into equal thirds, idealy each third will measure up to equal one another. She shows a tad long in the middle section and showed to be a tad long in the loins. But not as much as I had originaly thought then I thought the length was perhaps in her back giving off an illusiion and this is not the case. So she should have enough ability to get underself pretty well in regards to loins.
> 
> Her shoulder angle fell within specs. for a TB. 53 degrees (45 to 55 degrees is spec range for a decent shoulder HOWEVER, idealy one would like for a shoulder to have a slope at 45 degrees for maximum range of motion and smooth carriage and concussion distributionesp in a dressage prospect.) It could also stand to be a tad longer but its adequate in that respect. The humerus (point of shoulder to point of elbow) is more horizontal than it should be. It closes the angle of the scapula and the humerus thus limiting range of motion for the elbow. Her humerus sits at about 40 degrees wich closes the angle thus limiting forward reach of motion. The length is decent though with adequate attatchment space for muscle groups. Her ability to tuck up in front over a jump will not be as great as say a horse with a more open angle between the scapula and the humerus. Elbow placement is good, it sits right level with the peak of the withers. I would like to see it a bit more forward but the humerus angle wont allow for it. So she isnt camped under nor outwards. Another good thing. Front legs are pretty straight but she is slightly tied in at the knee and lacks bone. She is more round in her cannon than she is flat. (meassrue the circumfrence of cer cannon just below the knee. Idealy a 1000 lb horse should have about 7.5 inches of "bone" which includes tendon in a jumping horse esp those doing CX should have closer to 8 inches.(this of course does not measure bone density). The more bone the more weight carrying capacity (the horse's weight) and less risk of injury due to stress. The pasterns are within range and have a good angle. Neck is decent length and comes off the shoulder decently with a nice head and large jaw.
> The hind end is better than her front as far as "ideal" is concerned. She's not going to be a locomotive but she should have plenty to work with. All angles are within specs as far as her pelvis, femur and stifle are concerned. A little closed between the two but over all still good. The stifle is not tight and is not to open nor does it sit to low or to high. The gaskin is of fair length (could stand to be a tad longer) but her hocks are rather small, sit a little high and lack substance. The hocks are going to be the kicker hear. Getting her hocks underneath herself is not going to be as easily done as a horse with a little lower hock set, collection and agility will be lost. Have I seen worse?? you bet. I dont know how high you plan to go with her but I feel confident to say that you will be injecting those hocks with joint lubricants relatively sooner than not. The harder they work the more the chance that this can happen. However I have seen what is supposed to be impossible work out just fine. Know her limitations and stay with in them. Over all she isnt that bad at all, a decent looking TB. I have seen TBs with much worse attributes being bred every year producing babies that carry on the same. So dont dispair just take care and be aware. In alot of cases the animals heart and soul can make up for the little conformational flaws that they have its up to you on what you find acceptable.


WOW! Thanks!! I plan on taking her as far as she can go!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Here are some more photos for fun


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ale said:


> What a beautiful girl! You will have to post some pictures of you testing her out. I would love to see some action pictures!
> 
> *raises hand* A question from a newbie... What does "unlaced" mean?


I just looked back and realized I wrote "unlaced"...HA! Se what horses do to us?!


----------



## Sino (Jan 12, 2013)

Ugh, she's absolutely gorgeous, can I steal her?


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

LOL! I'd want to steal her too  I'm so excited!


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

Yes, this mare is gorgeous! I love her! I only notice that her back end looks too small for her front but with riding and time, you'll get her evened out! Good luck! I'm excited to see more photos  By the way I like your signature thing. I work at a tack shop and we sell a sign that says that. It's the biggest seller lolol


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I like her a lot.
Her feet look better in the last pics - maybe the shot was a bit off in the first ones and created an optical illusion, she's only slightly over at the knee and unless you're aiming at top level competing its not going to affect her.
She does have some minor faults but nothing that's going to stop her being a nice all round fun horse if she has the right work attitude
I'll fix the 'laced' thing for you!!!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Picked her up this weekend! What a doll!


----------

